# Wasserwerte im Gartenteich



## Swedi (20. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab mal eine Frage zu den Wasserwerten und hoffe es kann mit jemand helfen. Alle Wasserwerte von meinem Gartenteich sind so weit in Ordnung.
NO3 = 0
NO2 = 0
GH   = um 3-4°
KH   = 6-8°
PH   = so um die 7,2
Der GH Wert ist immer sehr niedrig.
Ich befülle den Gartenteich wenn nötig mit weichem Brunnenwasser.
Was kann man machen um den GH Wert zu erhöhen? Ich hab schon was über Muschelkalk, gelöschten Kalk oder Futterkalk gelesen bin mir aber nicht sicher was das beste ist.

Gruß aus Schweden
Harald


----------



## Majestic222 (20. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Harald, 

je nachdem wie groß dein Teich ist könntest du auch mit GH+ deine Gesamthärte anheben.
Bei großen Teichen kann dies eventuell etwas ins Geld gehen je nachdem wieviel m3 dein Teich hat. Insbesondere dann wenn der Wert bei deinem Teich regelmäßig aufgefrischt werden müsste.

VG
Volker


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (12. Feb. 2020)

Zum Erhöhen der Carbonathärte nimm "halbgebrannten Dolomit" als Filterkies. Damit arbeiten auch Wasserwerke. Dabei geht vorrangig Magnesium in Lösung und weniger Calcium. Damit wird der pH-Wert stabiler ohne gleichzeitig Algen zu fördern.


----------



## samorai (16. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Harald!
Eigentlich finde ich den KH Wert viel wichtiger als die Gesamt Härte.
Ergeben sich daraus eine gewisse Anomalie der Teich - Bewohner?
Wird der Teich belueftet und wo liegt die Belüftung im Sommer?
Liegt sie tief sollte alles okay sein.
Eventuell hat sich ein Messfehler eingeschlichen, Tröpfchen Tests zum Beispiel haben eine Ablauf Zeit.
Schau doch einfach auf die kleine Flasche.
Oder du nimmst mal einen anderen Test zum gegen messen. 
Man kann auch in einem Aquaristik Laden messen lassen. 
Dazu verfuellt man ein Marmeladen Glas rand voll und verschließt es unter Wasser ohne Luft.


----------



## koichteich (16. Feb. 2020)

Mmhh OK, mal was Grundsätzliches von mir. Nicht auf Richtigkeit überprüft. 
Wenn ich Fische in meinem Wohngebiet kaufe, werden wohl die WW identisch sein. 
Aus dem Wasserhahn, versteht sich. Also haben sich Fische aus der näheren Umgebung eh angepasst. Fremd Fische müssen sich sowieso anpassen. 
Werte beeinflussen kann man mit Pülverchen. Da bin ich auch durch gegangen, unnötig. 
Aber ich messe auch mal... Ohne einzugreifen... Außer Frischwasser...


----------



## koichteich (17. Feb. 2020)

Anhang: Sind da Fische drin?
Weshalb interessieren dich die WW?


----------



## koichteich (17. Feb. 2020)

Aha, hab gelesen im Profil.
Koi also, macht nix,
Wie gesagt, Frischwasser wöchentlich und gut. Sicherlich aufhärten wenn es zu drastisch wird.
Bei knapp 23qm3 wird es schon gehen.


----------



## koichteich (17. Feb. 2020)

Boah, weiches Brunnenwasser.
Bin ich blöde. 
Nimm Kranwasser.


----------



## troll20 (17. Feb. 2020)

koichteich schrieb:


> Nimm Kranwasser


Was er hier wohl meint


----------



## samorai (17. Feb. 2020)

koichteich schrieb:


> Nimm Kranwasser


Meint er "Trink" Wasser? Zwei Buchstaben stimmen.


----------



## koichteich (17. Feb. 2020)

Hehe, Moin ihr zwei.
Kranwasser ist Dialekt.
Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn


----------



## Andre 69 (17. Feb. 2020)

koichteich schrieb:


> Wenn ich Fische in meinem Wohngebiet kaufe, werden wohl die WW identisch sein.
> Aus dem Wasserhahn, versteht sich.


Mmmmmh ,
Mein Brunnenwasser hat bestimmt andere Werte ,als der Koidealer in der grossen Stadt !
@troll 
René ,wie heißt das Do.. wo du wohnst ? 
Ick würd schon testen !


----------



## koichteich (17. Feb. 2020)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Mmmmmh ,
> Mein Brunnenwasser hat bestimmt andere Werte ,als der Koidealer in der grossen Stadt !
> @troll
> René ,wie heißt das Do.. wo du wohnst ?
> Ick würd schon testen !



Natürlich, wenn ihr alle Brunnenwasser nutzt macht das ja auch Sinn.
Ich nutze halt Wasser aus dem Hahn und nix anderes.
Und mein Einzugsgebiet ist sehr hart.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## troll20 (18. Feb. 2020)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> René ,wie heißt das Do.. wo du wohnst ?
> Ick würd schon testen !


Ja, abba das kommt ja seit einiger Zeit ausn Westen, glob aus Tegel 
Wir haben beschlossen erstmal alle Brunnen dort leer zu süffeln weil der Kerosingehalt einfach besser schmeckt als das Cadmium und __ Blei aus Buch. 


koichteich schrieb:


> Natürlich, wenn ihr alle Brunnenwasser nutzt macht das ja auch Sinn.
> Ich nutze halt Wasser aus dem Hahn und nix anderes.
> Und mein Einzugsgebiet ist sehr hart.


Tja, was soll ich da sagen 
Ick glob dein Wasser aus dem Hahn kommt demzufolge direkt aus dem Himmel und wenn es denn hier unten ganz hart aufschlägt, ist es halt so Hart.
Oder es kommt aus einem Kalkhaltigem Gebiet oder es wird sogar extra aufgehärtet. Aber egal denn der Versorger holt es bestimmt auch nur aus dem Brunnen wie bei uns.

Und darauf jetzt nen schönen


----------



## Teich4You (20. Feb. 2020)

Ein Anheben der GH macht für den Koiteich keinen Sinn.
Wichtiger ist die Karbonathärte.
Sollte diese stabil bei 4-8 liegen, fände ich das optimal.
Ein stabiler PH Wert von 7,2 ist ebenfalls als optimal zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Swedi (11. März 2020)

Hallo Leute,

sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte aber ich hab leider keine Benachrichtigungen über eure Antworten bekommen obwohl alles aktiviert ist. 
Also mein Gartenteich hat ca. 22,5 m³ und ist 1,90 tief und wird nicht belüftet sondern hat einen 7-8 m langen Bachlauf mit kleinem Wasserfall in den Teich. Was die Befüllung anbelangt ist das egal ob ich das Brunnenwasser oder Leitungswasser nehme denn beides ist annähernd gleich weich.
Deswegen war ja meine Frage wie ich da GH oder auch KH günstig! erhöhen kann denn mit irgendwelchen Mittelchen vom Händler wird das ja sündhaft teuer.
Mir sagte mal einer das könne man mit normalem Kalk oder Gartenkalk machen aber das ist mir zu unsicher weil viele davon ja noch andere Zusätze haben die nicht unbedenklich sind.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. März 2020)

Hi Harald,

also mit verschiedensten Wasserwerten haben Koi eigentlich keine besonderen Probleme. Karpfen sind nicht umsonst heute weltweit verwildert in den verschiedensten Naturgewässern von "knochenhart" bis "seidenweich" zu finden

meine Koi lebten  fast 10 Jahre bei pH 6,5; GH 3, KH 1,5

MfG Frank


----------



## axel120470 (12. März 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Harald,
> 
> also mit verschiedensten Wasserwerten haben Koi eigentlich keine keine Probleme. Karpfen sind nicht umsonst heute weltweit in den verschiedensten Naturgewässern von "knochenhart" bis "seidenweich" zu finden
> 
> ...



Und schwimmen jetzt bei mir bei ph7,5 GH 7 KH 4

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. März 2020)

Hi Axel,

schon ne große Feier für den 50sten geplant. Bist ja wenn ich nächsten Do die 50 erreiche der nächste UHU

MfG Frank


----------



## axel120470 (12. März 2020)

Hi Frank,

ich feier nicht. Gebe das Geld sinnvoller aus und fliege mit meiner Familie in Urlaub. 
Vorausgesetzt der komische Virus läßt mich.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. März 2020)

ich feier auch net, das fehlt noch


----------

